# Lexapro



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Ive been taking lexapro for a month now and i just ran out of my last dose yesterday. I was wondering if it is okay to stop cold turkey, or if i should get another perscription tomorrow and slowly ween off it. If anyone has any information regarding this, then your input would be appreciated.

As far as being on the drug, i dont know really how it has made me feel, if at all any different. I guess i could say that i dont really have anxiety or obsess over DP symptoms constantly as much anymore. I think lexapro has kind of numbed me out in DP mode. And even though maybe(?)it is allowing me to maintain a job i just got recently, i dont feel any less hopeless or miserable just because the anxiety and obssession is gone. I still feel a major relief when thinking about death. Also... today my face and my head has been getting really weird tingling sensations off and on all day, i dont know if its because i didnt take my dose today or if its cus the drug is working after a month, or if im just tripping out. But these tingling sensations are the closest thing to feeling something humane and real in years.

Also i dont know if i feel this way normally or if lexapro is making me feel this way. Like i really dont have anything to compare to. I just feel 'dead', and regardless of what drug i am on, i dont 'change' noticeably. Amd since all experiences are in my head, none of them feel like they are happening, so there is great doubt in telling myself i feel a certain way.

Anyway sorry for being so confusing, but any information regarding coming off lexapro after being on it for a month is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Help


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Ask your Doctor no matter what. Internet advice is stupid in regards to your health and well being. That being said, I was on SSRI Cipralex and I had terrible withdrawals when I stopped cold turkey, In my experience it is always better to tapper off of your medication with your Doctors approval.


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Go see your doctor. He'll give you a new prescription, and upon your request of cessation you will be advised a taper protocol (gradual decreases in dose over time).
Don't quit any prescription psychoactive substances (cold turkey or otherwise) without consulting your doctor.


----------



## drizzy (Oct 16, 2013)

Most doctors don't know how to taper of safely. Consequence: Their suggestions are not always safe. Too fast. They don't seem to understand withdrawal symptoms and the dangers of psychiatric medication. People often think doctors know everything but when it comes to antidepressants, the truth is that they don't always know what they're doing. Check survivingantidepressants.org or paxilprogress.org for a safe taper plan. Ssri's can make you feel dead inside too, by numbing your emotions.


----------

